
Slack Accuses Microsoft of Illegally Crushing Competition - coronadisaster
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/22/technology/slack-microsoft-antitrust.html
======
simonblack
Big deal. So what else is new?

MSFT has been doing that for decades.

